# Kurbel Shimano FC-M543,44-32-22,175mm,schwarz



## ernie123 (18. September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120623077597&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123


----------

